# Patent: Superzoom lenses for EF and RF mounts



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 16, 2018)

> Japan Patent Application 2018-180203 shows off some optical formulas for superzooms with both EF and RF mounts.
> *EF mount optical formulas included in this patent:*
> 
> EF 35-350mm f/3.5-5.6
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## JonSnow (Nov 16, 2018)

personally i have zero interest in such a big zoom range.
i can´t imagine it would be good enough, image quality wise, for what i want.

but i really would like to see a 150-600mm or 200-600mm from canon that does not cost an arm and a leg.
one for around 2000 euro would be nice.


----------



## criscokkat (Nov 16, 2018)

I'll bet we'll see the 35-350 for RF mount. That would be one heckuva kit lens for a cheap(er) consumer oriented full frame RF mount. Price the camera and the lens at somewhere under 2000 street and it'll fly off the shelves and cement Canon to the top of the charts. Bring on the plastic nifty 350!


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 16, 2018)

But isn't EF dead? Aren't DSLRs dead?

An aside: I miss Neuro and Sanford (It was more fun with them.). Also, what happened to Surapon?


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 16, 2018)

If they replaced the current EF L superzoom (28-300 I think) with one that is truly L quality throughout the range I would be interested. (Reports are the current L is not as sharp as other L series, which is to be expected with that range). Still it would be nice sometimes just to have one lens while traveling.


----------



## Romz26 (Nov 16, 2018)

This with a body that can do 5 fps with focus priority I'll be buying


----------



## Architect1776 (Nov 16, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> But isn't EF dead? Aren't DSLRs dead?
> 
> An aside: I miss Neuro and Sanford (It was more fun with them.). Also, what happened to Surapon?



One excellent thing about the Canon EF is it will work 100% with the RF mount so if you still buy EF/EF-S there is no problem moving to RF later when your EF mount camera dies.


----------



## tmroper (Nov 16, 2018)

I use a 35mm a LOT. And I never use 400mm, or anything close to it. So all I can do is ask, who needs both a moderate wide and "super" zoom in one lens? Doesn't seem like it would be all that many photographers.


----------



## wickedac (Nov 16, 2018)

tmroper said:


> I use a 35mm a LOT. And I never use 400mm, or anything close to it. So all I can do is ask, who needs both a moderate wide and "super" zoom in one lens? Doesn't seem like it would be all that many photographers.



There's definitely a market, it just isn't you or me. Some folks are going to be making the leap from cameras like the SX70 with insane 60x zoom and such and the availability of a lens like this could be help ease the transition while providing a big bump in image quality. For a lot of people it's hard to let go of the idea of a long zoom range.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 16, 2018)

Architect1776 said:


> One excellent thing about the Canon EF is it will work 100% with the RF mount so if you still buy EF/EF-S there is no problem moving to RF later when your EF mount camera dies.


True, and I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 16, 2018)

tmroper said:


> I use a 35mm a LOT. And I never use 400mm, or anything close to it. So all I can do is ask, who needs both a moderate wide and "super" zoom in one lens? Doesn't seem like it would be all that many photographers.


Actually, a lens like this(with acceptable IQ) would be perfect for a lot of what I do. Have done the Antarctic, Arctic(it would be a little short for that but fine with a TC) and the Galapagos. Lots of travel to reach those places so the ability to downsize your kit while retaining the ability to shoot wildlife as well as some wider shots would be very handy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2018)

I've had the 35-350L and 28-300L. They are certainly excellent for 10:1 zooms. My issue was the size, they are huge.

Canons said some time ago that their orginal target market for these were PJ's where the ability to have a super zoom along with sharp images was needed.

Obviously, they don't match a high end prime or a shorter high end zoom, but there was a market, it might still exist. I bought both of them in mint condition for way under market value, and after using them for a few months, sold them and bought another lens.


----------



## scyrene (Nov 19, 2018)

tmroper said:


> I use a 35mm a LOT. And I never use 400mm, or anything close to it. So all I can do is ask, who needs both a moderate wide and "super" zoom in one lens? Doesn't seem like it would be all that many photographers.



I have often gone out not knowing what I would photograph, whether landscapes, architecture, or birds. So I'd pack a wide zoom, maybe a macro, and a long lens. This would cover all the bases; the upsides are no changing lenses and less bulk, the downside is generally poorer image quality than dedicated lenses for each purpose. But it would be useful.


----------



## jolyonralph (Nov 19, 2018)

If I go out with just a single lens it may be something like the 70-200 or the 100-400. If there are cases I need wider, I can use my phone.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 19, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> If I go out with just a single lens it may be something like the 70-200 or the 100-400. If there are cases I need wider, I can use my phone.


To phone someone to bring you a wide angle lens?


----------



## AlanF (Nov 19, 2018)

JonSnow said:


> personally i have zero interest in such a big zoom range.
> i can´t imagine it would be good enough, image quality wise, for what i want.
> 
> but i really would like to see a 150-600mm or 200-600mm from canon that does not cost an arm and a leg.
> one for around 2000 euro would be nice.


Lenstip has recently reviewed the Sigma 60-600mm, and it looks really good.
https://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=545


----------



## Quirkz (Nov 20, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> If they replaced the current EF L superzoom (28-300 I think) with one that is truly L quality throughout the range I would be interested. (Reports are the current L is not as sharp as other L series, which is to be expected with that range). Still it would be nice sometimes just to have one lens while traveling.



I finally sold mine a year ago. It was wonderful for travel. I got so many shots I’d not have been able to get otherwise if I’d had to swap lenses, but it was showing it’s age. It was incredible in to 10mp generation, good at 20mp, but starting to get pretty creaky at 30. I found I just stopped using it in favor of 24-70 + 70-300 L lenses. 

If these news ones are optically improved, I would have a hard time saying no.


----------



## Ale_F (Nov 22, 2018)

Have you seen the size of these lenses?
The old superzoom appear pankakes!

length of the lens
321.17 for 35-350 3.5-5.6
362.82 for 35-400
406.68 for 29-350
374.08 for 25-300

I think these are cine lens for S35 and FF cameras because the size of image is not always for FF


----------



## AutoMatters (Dec 5, 2022)

tmroper said:


> I use a 35mm a LOT. And I never use 400mm, or anything close to it. So all I can do is ask, who needs both a moderate wide and "super" zoom in one lens? Doesn't seem like it would be all that many photographers.


I am a photojournalist. When I am covering events, I need to be prepared to shoot subjects near and far, and sometimes they move within that range. There is no time to change lenses or even to change bodies. For me the 28-300mm lens (Nikon) was my workhourse. I switched over from Nikon F-mount professional DSLR bodies to the Canon R3 (RF-mount). I need an RF L-Series superzoom. In the meantime I am making do with the consumer grade RF 24-240mm, but I really need a weather-sealed lens with robust construction and a manual focus switch.
Jan


----------



## AutoMatters (Dec 5, 2022)

Quirkz said:


> I finally sold mine a year ago. It was wonderful for travel. I got so many shots I’d not have been able to get otherwise if I’d had to swap lenses, but it was showing it’s age. It was incredible in to 10mp generation, good at 20mp, but starting to get pretty creaky at 30. I found I just stopped using it in favor of 24-70 + 70-300 L lenses.
> 
> If these news ones are optically improved, I would have a hard time saying no.


I am a photojournalist. When I am covering events, I need to be prepared to shoot subjects near and far, and sometimes they move within that range. There is no time to change lenses or even to change bodies. For me the 28-300mm lens (Nikon) was my workhourse. I switched over from Nikon F-mount professional DSLR bodies to the Canon R3 (RF-mount). I need an RF L-Series superzoom. In the meantime I am making do with the consumer grade RF 24-240mm, but I really need a weather-sealed lens with robust construction and a manual focus switch.
Jan


----------



## AutoMatters (Dec 5, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Lenstip has recently reviewed the Sigma 60-600mm, and it looks really good.
> https://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=545


I need both. I would use the 150-600mm L-Series lens to shoot airshows and auto races
As for the other lens, I am a photojournalist. When I am covering events, I need to be prepared to shoot subjects near and far, and sometimes they move within that range. There is no time to change lenses or even to change bodies. For me the 28-300mm lens (Nikon) was my workhourse. I switched over from Nikon F-mount professional DSLR bodies to the Canon R3 (RF-mount). I need an RF L-Series superzoom. In the meantime I am making do with the consumer grade RF 24-240mm, but I really need a weather-sealed lens with robust construction and a manual focus switch.
Jan


----------



## AutoMatters (Dec 5, 2022)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've had the 35-350L and 28-300L. They are certainly excellent for 10:1 zooms. My issue was the size, they are huge.
> 
> Canons said some time ago that their orginal target market for these were PJ's where the ability to have a super zoom along with sharp images was needed.
> 
> Obviously, they don't match a high end prime or a shorter high end zoom, but there was a market, it might still exist. I bought both of them in mint condition for way under market value, and after using them for a few months, sold them and bought another lens.


I am a photojournalist. When I am covering events, I need to be prepared to shoot subjects near and far, and sometimes they move within that range. There is no time to change lenses or even to change bodies. For me the 28-300mm lens (Nikon) was my workhourse. I switched over from Nikon F-mount professional DSLR bodies to the Canon R3 (RF-mount). I need an RF L-Series superzoom. In the meantime I am making do with the consumer grade RF 24-240mm, but I really need a weather-sealed lens with robust construction and a manual focus switch.
While i used to shoot still almost exclusively with my Nikon F-mount professional DSLRs, since I switched to the Canon R3 RF-mount, I have started to shoot more and more video, so the ability to zoom in and out between wide and telephoto shots is very useful — more so if the zoom ring offers little resistance. My 24-240mm consumer grade lens has butter-smooth zooming, but my L-Series 24-70mm lens is so stiff qhen zooming that it is almost impossible to do smooth zooms while shooting video. The R3 makes it incredibly easy to shoot in-focus video of cars racing. I do not even have to switch over the stills/video switch. I just press the red record button. The default video setting are fine for my needs.
Jan


----------

